# Cherry shrimp die offs



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Are old colony prone to sudden 1 a day die offs?

I've had a solid group from Igor K going for several years now. Never culled or sold much but never had more than roughly 30 through out the years.

A few months ago in a 15 gallon tank they suddenly started dying off, about one per day. At first it was larger, older moms. Thought it could just be old age. Then many younger ones were affected.

I had a 2.5 gal tank cycled with netlea for my nephew so I decided to move all survivors (roughly 20) into the new tank.

Every thing was stable until a few days ago, and have suddenly had three deaths over three days.

If anyone wants to focus on parameters I'll provide a bunch of test results, but I suspect the problem is possibly the end of a long undiluted family gene line, or something possibly bacterial that followed from the old tank.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like it might even be bacterial or something, had something similar with one of my tanks, tank crashed, they all died over the course of a month. After buying new shrimp, they all died within a few weeks. I took the tank apart, bleached everything and then re-cycled, added shrimp and everything has been good.

Goodluck!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Yeah that's what I'm suspecting. Still curious how long you can keep a breeding group going with out adding fresh genetics.


----------

